# Great Afternoon Out And I Picked Up Another Omega



## Agent orange (Feb 11, 2006)

Went over to Keith's yesterday afternoon for a bit of a watch meet, some great food and drink and general watch ogling session.

Finally got to meet Tom (Dickstar) a fellow 70's Omega fanatic and Stuart (Stuart Davies). Not forgetting their very convivial, patient and I suspect long suffering partners and Stuart's beautiful one month old baby girl (seriously cute).

There was some glorious metal being bandied around including Stuart's beautiful rose gold IWC (an ex of JonW's I believe). Tom's mint f2.4 Constellation (got to get me one of those now :tongue2 and Keith's f300 lobster, only time I've ever seen one of those and in superb condition.

I did take my camera but like the fool that I am once I got yabbering any notion of taking a few pics left my head :blink:. Sorry about that guys.

However all is not lost, presented with a table of sheer temptation it was pretty inevitable that I would succumb. And not to disappoint, I did  . Managed to wrestle this little beauty out of Tom's grasp whilst he was distracted by a bottle of Stella. I've been after one of these for quite some time now, once again I blame Paul (SilverHawk) after reading about them on his excellent site. That man has sooo much to answer for .

Any way enough talk here's a few pics of my latest an Omega Constellation Megasonic. This one is a very early example dating from 1973, the first year they were introduced.




























And that beautiful linen textured dial.










A massive thank you to Keith and Nikki for being the perfect hosts and I hope it wasn't too dull for those that weren't really interested in the watches.

Cheers,

Gary


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Great to hear you had a good time..

That Megasonic is fantastic!

I love the shape and styling of these....


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Agent orange said:


> ... once again I blame Paul (SilverHawk) after reading about them on his excellent site. That man has sooo much to answer for .


 :lol: Sorry Gary!

Funnily enough, I've was playing with my 3 Megasonics last night. I wanted to see how my new Microset Watch Timing machine would cope with a 720 Hz tuning fork watch. Of course, the batteries were flat in all three  , so that started a battery changing session. But it was good to see the 3 running together again....I'll post a picture of the three together later on.

The timing machine coped fine...but it did get me thinking about this oil thickening issue with the Megasonic micromotors. I'm wondering whether it is better to leave these watches running...in the hope that it would slow down the thickening process...or is it like whipping cream...it speeds up the thickening process? :huh: I'd hate mine to terminally fail just because of this issue. :cry2:


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Very nice Gary, very nice indeed :yes:


----------



## KEITHT (Dec 2, 2007)

Agent orange said:


> A massive thank you to Keith and Nikki for being the perfect hosts and I hope it wasn't too dull for those that weren't really interested in the watches.
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Gary


Gary you are most welcome, glad you and Lucy could make it....please thank Lucy again for the Quichies, which we have just eaten for lunch along with left over Chilli etc.....Tom and Esther have literally just left.....both were feeling a little poorly!!!!

To Stuart and Rachael...hope the Duke was not to Doomy!!!! Great to meet you both and the little one.....a glimpse into the very near future for me and Nikki!!!

It was great to have so many watches in one place and the excellent company that brought them, i suppose most thanks should go to the wives/partners who graciously managed to look interested the entire time....i secretly suspect that not all the interest was feined....

Once we have moved and settled in, i may just do it again....

Best regards Keith


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Well done for organising Keith!

They are the greatest of the hummers IMHO Gary!


----------



## Guest (Jun 1, 2008)

Silver Hawk said:


> Well done for organising Keith!
> 
> They are the greatest of the hummers IMHO Gary!


Great shot paul. My 710 used to collect those (yep thats why she married me), alas it's not the Omega's that I'm talking about.

At one time we had Cane Toads, Whites, American bullfrogs, various other slimy amphibians and a bloody great iguana running around the house.

Glad to hear the BBQ was a hit.


----------



## dickstar1977 (Feb 4, 2008)

Hey hey, now that's a nice watch! I am sure I have seen that somewhere before, wait a moment!!!! noooooooo! I've lost another little treasure!

Had a great weekend, thanks to the Keith and Nikki, great food, great company and great hangover all day!

Fingers crossed I will have a few new arrivals this week which will make up for selling this little gem to Gary, I was going to offer a trade for Garys Speedy II exotic but I was getting the impression that was going to be a non starter! lol

Cheers Tom


----------



## Guest (Jun 1, 2008)

Cracking watch mate ,classic lines :thumbup:


----------



## Flashharry (Feb 20, 2007)

Gary, another lovely addition to your collection mate, sorry I couldn't join you all.

I have to say that you really take a great photo, what camera and lens do you use?


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

Sooperb.......................................


----------



## Agent orange (Feb 11, 2006)

Flashharry said:


> I have to say that you really take a great photo, what camera and lens do you use?


Thanks Neal, shame you couldn't make it mate, lots of fun and there were some fantastic watches on display.

My camera is a Nikon D50 and I use a a Nikkor 60mm micro lens for the majority of my watch pics.

Cheers,

Gary


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

catflem said:


> Silver Hawk said:
> 
> 
> > Well done for organising Keith!
> ...


You're being unkind to yourself surely calling yourself ....................."a bloody great iguana running around the house" !!!  h34r:   :lol:


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

catflem said:


> Great shot paul. My 710 used to collect those (yep thats why she married me), alas it's not the Omega's that I'm talking about.
> 
> At one time we had Cane Toads, Whites, American bullfrogs, various other slimy amphibians and a bloody great iguana running around the house.


I now this is fftopic: Gary, so I apologies.....but I know where this toad lives in my garden, and he has frequently been shown to visitors (your turn tomorrow Toshi :lol: )...but I reckon he might become a regular prop in my watch photos. Hope it doesn't get too fed up with all this handling. :blink:


----------



## Stuart Davies (Jan 13, 2008)

Now back from 2-days of scattard showers in Brighton. I see some more trading was done following our departure LOL

Damn if only I stuck around perhaps I could have wressled the SM120 off you Gary LOL LOL

Cheers for good company Guy's - must do it again sometime soon...

Best regards, Stuart


----------

